
Internet collaboration still in infancy: Wikipedia founder - gibsonf1
http://www.breitbart.com/article.php?id=081101154919.8q6zayy9&show_article=1
======
prospero
I think Wikipedia is a successful collaborative site because there's much less
room for people to argue over simple, declarative text than any other medium
(though of course they do argue, all the time). The arguments that could be
raised over the editing of a collaborative documentary are much less cut and
dry.

Also, the density of something like video make it much harder to review
changes. If someone moves around a few scenes and in the process splices in
still frames of porn, how is anyone going to know without carefully viewing
every frame of changed video? Short of someone creating a very sophisticated
diff viewer for video, that would have to happen for every single change
that's committed. It would become much harder to differentiate between real
changes and blatant vandalism, which would inevitably drag down the quality of
the videos produced.

------
shaunxcode
Surely rather the "other fields" of collaboration are things that orbit the
blackhole known as the free market. (wait, can you actually orbit a
blackhole...?)

